# New shipment of corals ready for sale this saturday march 29, still $40 ea read on



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of corals ready for sale this Saturday March 29 at 10 am

A good selection of corals, still most $40 each but some a bit more because they cost us more.

We'll post pictures after the corals are unpacked.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

See you tomorrow.....


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/NAFB MARCH 29TH 2014?sort=3&page=1


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome assortment of some amazing clams at an amazing price!! I really can't believe that there were only two of us there this morning and we got the pick of the place   

Some amazing BTA's as well


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

How much are the clams going for? And BTAs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance,

But where are you located?

Is this you?:

2260 Kingston Rd
Toronto, ON M1N 1T9


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Awesome assortment of some amazing clams at an amazing price!! I really can't believe that there were only two of us there this morning and we got the pick of the place
> 
> Some amazing BTA's as well


Unfortunately I work every Saturday.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

wchen9 said:


> How much are the clams going for? And BTAs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clams are $50 to $55 each anemones $40 to $90


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

KJSMSW said:


> Forgive my ignorance,
> 
> But where are you located?
> 
> ...


That is the correct address


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

#legit


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What time do you close today?


----------

